# Introducing Carly



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*One more pic*


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

The white spot on Carly's chin really makes her very unique looking. She is a cutie pie.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, just realized that you are new to this forum. WELCOME ABOARD.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thank you!*

I'm excited to be here!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Carly is very cute. I love the last photo in your first post. That pose makes her look like a model :smile:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow how funny! I had never seen a poodle with a little white chin like that, not even a photo until ummm I guess it was two weeks ago now we had one come into the salon. I think I posted pics of him somewhere. Anyway I thought that was a chance in a million that he would have a marking like that but here I sit ooohhhing and ahhhhing over your little baby with the same little white chin. I LOVE IT! How adorable!!

Am I to assume the term abstract refers to a solid dog with small white markings? Does that make my girl an abstract too?? She has a small white marking on her chest, much smaller that your baby, and white twos on both back feet. Just curious, I can't recall noticing the term before.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Soooooo CUTE! I love the little white patch on her chest.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Wow how funny! I had never seen a poodle with a little white chin like that, not even a photo until ummm I guess it was two weeks ago now we had one come into the salon. I think I posted pics of him somewhere. Anyway I thought that was a chance in a million that he would have a marking like that but here I sit ooohhhing and ahhhhing over your little baby with the same little white chin. I LOVE IT! How adorable!!
> 
> Am I to assume the term abstract refers to a solid dog with small white markings? Does that make my girl an abstract too?? She has a small white marking on her chest, much smaller that your baby, and white twos on both back feet. Just curious, I can't recall noticing the term before.


Yes. Any poodle that has white markings in its coat is referred to as an abstract. AKC doesn't allow them to be shown for breed but I think they are beautiful! I am hoping to train Carly to be shown in the agility class.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She's very cute. She's a standard right? 

Oh, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> Carly is the newest addition to the family. She steals everyone's heart. My husband and I just love her! Carly is an abstract and we just love the little white spot on her chin!
> 
> I am including some pics of Carly on the night she came home; which was only just last Thursday. She is 9 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Oh she is cunning! and that last picture - oh what a beautiful face1 I love the shite spot!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> She's very cute. She's a standard right?
> 
> Oh, welcome to the forum!


Thank you for the welcome. And, yes, she is a standard.


----------



## klowvu (Feb 26, 2009)

How pretty!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww! What a pretty girl! I love the white spot!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

AH, ok that's interesting to know. I wonder how many absrtact poodles are showin in the breed ring anyway. You can do a lot with chalk, sharpie markers, and dye ..... or so I hear.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Very cute. I love the white chin. The after picture is priceless.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> AH, ok that's interesting to know. I wonder how many absrtact poodles are showin in the breed ring anyway. You can do a lot with chalk, sharpie markers, and dye ..... or so I hear.



That's interesting that you should say that. I was actually wondering if people did things like using dye to cover up an AKC unacceptable spot. Seems that it would be an awfully risky thing to do don't you think? Certainly unethical at the least!

My Billy is a pretty blue and I am thinking about showing him before he reaches his 1 year birthday so he can go in with the puppy cut. Mostly, Dianne and I would like to show our dogs for obedience and agility. Carly can compete in those.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

What gorgeous pics you have. Just lovely


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, I love her face!! She is very beautiful!! I start agility class with Chloe on March 16th. I hope we both enjoy it.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> That's interesting that you should say that. I was actually wondering if people did things like using dye to cover up an AKC unacceptable spot. Seems that it would be an awfully risky thing to do don't you think? Certainly unethical at the least!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes it is very common to come across people using dyes and even makups to cover up what they don't want to see, or enhance what they do want you to see. Of course if a judge suspected such a thing they would excuse you from the ring for having a foreign substance in the coat. It depends on what is used as to how risky it is. Obviously if something that rubs off is used you're in trouble. Loads of people use everything from eyeliner to straight up hairdye, which is shameful but a fact.
> ...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Of course in tibbies I have no need of any of the above. All colors, markings and combonations are allowed [/QUOTE]


I've never heard the expression 'tibbies'. What does it mean?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It's short for Tibetan Spaniel


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Carly is to cute for words!! Are her eyes as light brown as they appear on the pic.?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Cute baby!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*...melt....*

What a sweetie....


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

P Nalitt said:


> Carly is to cute for words!! Are her eyes as light brown as they appear on the pic.?


Her eyes are lighter than they should be. But in the two weeks I have had her they have gotten darker. Also, they appear a bit lighter in the photos than they really are because of the direct flash so close to her. Ah, well. There's always some imperfection somewhere! She is still my little baby sweetheart!:whoo:


----------

